
Pop culture is finally getting hacking right - CoreSet
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/12/hollywood-is-finally-starting-to-get-hacking-right/417732/?single_page=true
======
zappo2938
War Games with Mathew Brodrick had a fairly accurate portrayal of how hacking
is done. [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AByemfK_qD4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AByemfK_qD4)

